# question for genetic Pro-s



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

I have a pearl male split to cinnamon and I assume-pied (he has a tell-tale yellow spot on the back of his neck).He was paired with pearl WF (split to pied) and had 4 babies, none of them pied. Because of some issues with the hen I had to pair him with another one- a pied pearl this time..another 4 chicks yet none is pied,while we all know that if you breed a pied to a split 50% should be pied.. I am unsure how to load a video with him,but like I said he has a classic ''split to pied markings"'yet no pied babies. Just curious if it happended to someone else-when a known split is not producing offsprings. Thank you all !


----------



## asad393 (Aug 4, 2016)

Can you upload photos??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Pictures are better than video and easier for us to see. While the classic signs can indicate a split, sometimes a bird really isn't. And, you have to think of the sampling size too. While the first two clutches may not have had any pied babies in them, the several might. Did you get any cinnamon girls out of him?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Random luck plays a role too. I have a pair that's predicted to give me 50% whiteface babies (Buster and Shodu). None of their first eight babies were whiteface, and I had just decided that Buster wasn't actually split when baby #9 proved that he was. They've also given me a run of 10 non-whiteface babies in a row, and 10 boys in a row. This pair is really good at beating the odds. They'd be awesome if I could get them on a winning streak in a casino, but they tend to go in the direction that I don't want.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

here is the best pic I can get out of him (from the back). And yes,He got 2 cinnamon pearl girls ,thts how I know he has the gene (Mom is regular pied pearl). 
Thank you all !


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He looks like pearl split to pied. Can't be sure of cinnamon until you actually breed him and get cinnamons. Possibly whiteface too, but the whiteface split is not so reliable to detect.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Personally I have no confidence in the alleged signs of a whiteface split, and the only split sign that's REALLY reliable is a pied tickmark. This article talks about the reliability of split signs: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-tielsplits.html

This male has had a couple of clutches already. The first post doesn't say what the babies looked like, but presumably there were some cinnamons and that's how they know he's split.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

His first clutch was with pearl split to pied WF hen. There were 4 regular pearl males,no WF,so he probably isnt split to WF. His second clutch with pied pearl hen- 2 pearls (still dont know sex) and 2 cinnamon pearl girls. No pieds so far. I am thinking to give him a rest after this clutch so I guess I wont see pied babies from him for a while))


----------

